# Cuban v. Trump?



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Not sure whether this belongs in NBA, Politics, or Team Thread but...



> Mark Cuban told The Washington Post that a group of conservative politicians have asked him to run as a third-party candidate in this year's presidential election.
> 
> The band of Republican politicians, according to the Post, is attempting to block presumptive GOP presidential nominee Donald Trump and believes that Cuban, the outspoken billionaire owner of the Dallas Mavericks, would resonate with voters.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/15549168/mark-cuban-dallas-mavericks-owner-says-was-asked-run-alternative-conservative-candidate-donald-trump


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

He should have gone for the GOP nomination, but it is definitely too late to seriously challenge from a third party. He is Donald Trump with more charisma and less baggage. Any sort of effort he put into a campaign now would just be assuring a Clinton presidency.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

nah, no thanks.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I mean, he can't be worse than Donald or Hillary, but it's definitely too late to make a real run at things.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> He should have gone for the GOP nomination, but it is definitely too late to seriously challenge from a third party. He is Donald Trump with more charisma and less baggage. Any sort of effort he put into a campaign now would just be assuring a Clinton presidency.


Does he speak in simple platitudes that appeal to the willfully ignorant like Trump?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The fact that we are even considering this is kinda crazy. If you had asked me two years ago I'd have near died laughing and now I'm like, "well we have to consider all our options".


----------

